# Mariner 40 PS Baujahrbestimmung



## Germany (1. August 2015)

Hallo
 Wer kann mir anhand der Seriennummer das Baujahr meines Mariners 40HP nennen???? Ich kann im Netz leider nicht die passenden Angaben finden.....Die Seriennummer lautet wie folgt  6E 9L 453608 im Handbuch vom Motor steht leider auch nichts, aber ein Text von Mercury Marine USA und soviel ich weis, hat Mercury Mariner 1995 übernommen....demnach müsste der Motor ja nach 1995 gebaut sein....ich hoffe mir kann jemand helfen, damit ich nun endlich mal das Baujahr meines Motors kenne....Vielen Dank
 LG Frank


----------



## Germany (1. August 2015)

*AW: Mariner 40 PS Baujahrbestimmung*

Hier noch ein Foto vom Motor!!!!!


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (1. August 2015)

*AW: Mariner 40 PS Baujahrbestimmung*

Ich würde voller Inbrunst behaupten, das er BJ 1994 wäre ;-) sonst hast du eine CE Thematik am A....


----------



## Germany (1. August 2015)

*AW: Mariner 40 PS Baujahrbestimmung*



Testudo schrieb:


> Ich würde voller Inbrunst behaupten, das er BJ 1994 wäre ;-) sonst hast du eine CE Thematik am A....



 Das wäre ja ein anderes Thema mit der CE Bescheinigung....#4  mir geht es nur darum zu wissen welches Baujahr er ist und ob jemand das anhand der Seriennummer bestimmen kann....
 LG


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (1. August 2015)

*AW: Mariner 40 PS Baujahrbestimmung*

mit etwas Glück findest du ihn hier


----------



## polarangler (2. August 2015)

*AW: Mariner 40 PS Baujahrbestimmung*

Ist er made in Belgien oder made in Japan? Und welche Ausfuehrung M, ML, EO, ELO oder nur 40?


----------



## Germany (2. August 2015)

*AW: Mariner 40 PS Baujahrbestimmung*



polarangler schrieb:


> Ist er made in Belgien oder made in Japan? Und welche Ausfuehrung M, ML, EO, ELO oder nur 40?



Es ist ein 40 ELO, aber ob Belgien oder Japan kann ich im Moment nicht feststellen, da er zur Zeit in der Werkstatt zur Wartung ist......das Handbuch ist von 1988, aber das hat wohl nichts zu sagen glaube ich, weil das wohl Standarthandbücher sind....Mir wurde gesagt das es ein Yamahamotor ist.....wieso Yamaha?????|kopfkrat
 LG


----------



## Germany (2. August 2015)

*AW: Mariner 40 PS Baujahrbestimmung*

Er ist Made in Japan.....habe gerade beim Schrauber angerufen!!!!!


----------



## Dorschbremse (2. August 2015)

*AW: Mariner 40 PS Baujahrbestimmung*

Tja- ist ein Lizenzbau von Yamaha, respektive von Yamaha in grau mit anderem Label gefertigt..... wo Schaixxe draufsteht ist schon Ewigkeiten nicht mehr (bloß) Schaixxe drin.:m

Aaaaber- im Gegensatz zu den Selva Nachbauten von Yamaha ist bei Mariner auch die Qualität von Yamaha drin.


----------



## Germany (2. August 2015)

*AW: Mariner 40 PS Baujahrbestimmung*



Dorschbremse schrieb:


> Tja- ist ein Lizenzbau von Yamaha, respektive von Yamaha in grau mit anderem Label gefertigt..... wo Schaixxe draufsteht ist schon Ewigkeiten nicht mehr (bloß) Schaixxe drin.:m
> 
> Aaaaber- im Gegensatz zu den Selva Nachbauten von Yamaha ist bei Mariner auch die Qualität von Yamaha drin.



Ich Danke dir für diese Info, denn nun habe ich unter dem Stichwort Yamaha/Mariner auch etwas mit meiner Seriennummer im Netz gefunden......demnach ist er Baujahr 1992 oder 1994:vik: 
LG Frank


----------



## polarangler (3. August 2015)

*AW: Mariner 40 PS Baujahrbestimmung*

Nicht oder Baujahr ist 1992


----------



## Germany (3. August 2015)

*AW: Mariner 40 PS Baujahrbestimmung*



polarangler schrieb:


> Nicht oder Baujahr ist 1992



Ah Ok------Ich habe nur einen Link gefunden wo steht 1992-1994.....ich Danke dir und allen für eure Mühe#6
 LG Frank


----------



## Germany (3. August 2015)

*AW: Mariner 40 PS Baujahrbestimmung*

Der Motor ist nun komplett neu gewartet, Impeller neu und ich würde ihn jetzt gerne verkaufen oder gegen einen 15PS Motor( E-Start, Fernschaltung) tauschen..(da ich keinen Führerschein habe)...hat da einer ne Idee wo ich ihn am besten anbieten kann????? Ist also ein Mariner/Yamaha 40HP ELO 2 Takt 2 Zylinder BJ.1992 mit E-Start (2 Schlüssel vorhanden) Autolube, Langschaft, Fernschaltung von Quicksilver, Handbuch......und was könnte ich da preislich um und bei für verlangen?


----------



## Germany (10. August 2015)

*AW: Mariner 40 PS Baujahrbestimmung*

Habe mich nun umentschieden...ich habe mich zum Bootsführerschein angemeldet....ich hatte den Motor gestern an einem Boot von einem Kumpel und muss sagen, das hat mich überzeugt.....und 2 Bootsfreunde meinten das ich verrückt sei diesen Motor zu verkaufen, weil dieser einer der Besten und robustesten sei und mit seinen 2 Zylindern auch noch relativ Leicht.......Hat hier zufällig auch jemand Erfahrung mit diesen Motoren????? wäre ja schön da auch mal Erfahrungswerte zu bekommen.....Naja, jetzt fange ich mit 50 nochmal an einen Führerschein zu machen......:vik:
 LG Frank


----------



## ragbar (11. August 2015)

*AW: Mariner 40 PS Baujahrbestimmung*

Jo, mach Lappen und dann hast Du selbst den Spaß an diesem guten, robusten Motor.


----------



## Germany (11. August 2015)

*AW: Mariner 40 PS Baujahrbestimmung*



ragbar schrieb:


> Jo, mach Lappen und dann hast Du selbst den Spaß an diesem guten, robusten Motor.



Lese ich da etwas Ironie in deinem Satz, oder kommt mir das nur so vor????? Naja, ich werde ja sehen ob der Motor wirklich so gut ist!!!!!


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (11. August 2015)

*AW: Mariner 40 PS Baujahrbestimmung*

Hi Frank,

das ist doch prima, und den Führerschein in der Tasche zu haben ist auch nicht verkehrt. Wünsche viel Erfolg.


----------



## ragbar (18. August 2015)

*AW: Mariner 40 PS Baujahrbestimmung*



Germany schrieb:


> Lese ich da etwas Ironie in deinem Satz, oder kommt mir das nur so vor????? Naja, ich werde ja sehen ob der Motor wirklich so gut ist!!!!!



 Ne, war ohne Ironie gemeint- liest sich aber so, hast recht.

 Ist ein guter,zuverlässiger Motor, wenn er auch innen ok(Kalkablagerungen) ist und gute Kompression hat, wirst Du lange Freude an dem Motor haben.


----------



## Nordangler (18. August 2015)

*AW: Mariner 40 PS Baujahrbestimmung*

Ich habe einen Mariner 40 PS. Allerdings BJ 2003.
Läuft wie Schmidts Katze. Schaffe an meinem Aluboot ca 28-30 Knoten mit 2 Mann.

Den Führerschein schaffst du schon. Ist halt nur ein bißchen büffeln.


Sven


----------



## Germany (18. August 2015)

*AW: Mariner 40 PS Baujahrbestimmung*

Bin schon fleißig dabei.....will bloß einiges nicht so im Kopf hängen bleiben....ist ja ne Menge Stoff den man da lernen muss....aber das ist halt so wie damals beim PKW bzw LKW Führerschein.....Auswendig lernen und nach der Prüfung vergisst man eh wieder das meiste.....mir fiel das früher jedenfalls leichter als jetzt, merke ich|kopfkrat der Zahn der Zeit nagt offensichtlich auch am Gedächtnis:q aber ich bin zuversichtlich!!!!
LG Frank


----------

